# Datasheet para asp0905



## error (Feb 22, 2018)

Buenas colegas dele foro, requiro de su ayuda. El caso de que tipo de compatibilidad tiene el asp0905 y el asp0901


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tenés que rotar una de las imágenes del patillaje !*


----------



## error (Feb 22, 2018)

Explicarme mejor lo de invertir la imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Rotar la primera imagen 90º hacia la izquierda para que te sea mas facil comparar el patillaje con la tercera imagen.


----------



## error (Feb 22, 2018)

Ya entendí, gracias tengo una board g 41 pero calienta el micro lentamente y pieso que es el modulador ASP0901 ayúdenme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

No hay demasiados datos del 901 y menos del 905 . . .  esperemos a ver si alguno de los muchachos sabe del tema.

Saludos !


----------

